# Can't Connect Through Remote Desktop



## nkrebill (Nov 7, 2008)

I am running Windows Server 2003 R2. I was connecting to the server from remote computers using Remote Desktop without any problems. The server was switched to a Linux Server with Red Hat Enterprise. But, my original hard drive with Server 2003 was not reformatted. Just taken out. Now that I have put the hard drive back in the server everything functions normally but, I cannot connect to the server through Remote Desktop. I went back in and disabled and re-enabled Remote connections in the System/Remote tab. I allowed the RDP exceptions in the firewall settings and in the TCP/TP settings and still it does not allow RDP connections. When I try to connect it does not give me an error message. When I put the IP address in and press connect the RDP screen flashes gray like it is trying to connect and then instantly returns to it's original state. This happens on Windows XP and Vista PC's and whether I am connected through a LAN, over the public internet or even directly connected. I can ping the Server, and even can stream video out of the network connections. My shared folders that I set up still connect. I am at a loss on what to do. Does anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## Leonine (Nov 20, 2008)

I am having the same problem and could use an answer too.


----------



## lowkey77 (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, the first thing i would check are the event logs. If you cannot RDP in even on the local LAN, then the issue is not the firewall. Check if the terminal services service is running.
Otherwise, on the stations, what is the DHCP? Is the IP addressesing scheme the same? subnet mask? DNS?
If all that pans out, can the server RDP to another machine?


----------



## Leonine (Nov 20, 2008)

I am about to make this a real mess.

There are two servers in the office in question. Each is in its own local domain. They have different ips and both run Server2003 R2 SP2. Both are connected to the same model router. I can remote in to the other one with no trouble at all.

The one I cannot get to is a recent replacement for an olser server and was installed two weeks ago. I was able to remote in to the old server. This would dictate that the problem is within the server. I will be damned if I can find the problem though.


----------

